# Class c and toys (boats)



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

For those of you who have Class C's and drag your boat along with ya, are you using MH to unload and load your boat? Given there is no slip or spot for overnight tie off? Or are you bringing another vehicle for that?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Done both

PIA!

Sometimes I just beached the boat and called it good. It sucked to secure everything inside for the ramp. Ended up with a 5'er and double-towed


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Done both
> 
> PIA!
> 
> Sometimes I just beached the boat and called it good. It sucked to secure everything inside for the ramp. Ended up with a 5'er and double-towed


As Ralf knows I pull the same way. Motor home would be great if the place had dockage and you didn't want to leave the campsite for some reason.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## 33steven (Mar 27, 2006)

What's the length on that rig Mike, looks good!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

33steven said:


> What's the length on that rig Mike, looks good!


71 ft. total length


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea I thought the class c would be out. Thanks. Any info on truck camper combo?


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I work for a rv dealership and gather alot of info from our customers. As stated above pia for MH combo. To hard launching and uprooting campsite for the boat. The popular method is double tow 5 er with an adequate frame for hauling a boat. I do alot of hitches on the back of campers and seen alot of structural problems with trade ins associated with not locking in the frame to support the force that the tail of the camper goes through with a larger boat on the back. Depending on the camping your after and the coin in your pocket, Lance truck camper with a slide out. Drop it off at camp site. Truck campers are easy to load and unload. New ones have auto level systems on them nowadays too. Torklift tie downs are the best and also look into their super truss hitch adapter.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Been that route also

Honestly, unless you choose a pop-up without all the gadgets, they're heavy and best rigged with a 1 ton. 










Mine had air, hot water, 40#'s of propane, shower, black and grey tanks. Kept it for about a year. For hunting it was too tall to get into remote areas and don't even ask about the mileage drop. Naked that D-max scored around 20 and with the camper right into the 12's at highway speeds.

I had looked into the Lance line, but they were expensive and even heavier, especially the ones with a slide. 1 ton for sure, maybe even a dually to add some stability during wind events.

Comfort? Well he liked it!










But it was small compared to our 5'er. With 2 guys you better be in love....lol










I have double towed to Florida, Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky, but to be brutally honest with today's campground prices and the added fuel costs, we started using Hotels and leave the 5'er at a seasonal site. I even sold my truck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats what we did for the first few years. Wife called it "the thing". According to her better than a tent but not much. It was older but usable. Then moved to a 25' fifth wheel. After 12 years and adding grandkids to the camping trip last year we moved to a 33' with slide and a bunk room (that makes it nice). Now we have plenty of room and lots of storage (which we didn't have with the 25'). To haul all of these I have a Dodge 2500 with diesel.

In honor of the wife, the first fifth wheel is called "the thing too" and the new one is "the thing III".


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Was looking at the toyhauler option, thought would be a TH would elim some of the double tow like Mike has. 

Would need to be able to haul a roughly 500lb smoker/ grill combo must have. If there is some way to do this with a regular 5er Ive got my ears open. But TH seems like best option.

Always have the retired guy haul it up day before and just pay the extra night or two


----------

